# Had a fun opening with my Brother.



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Went out ALL Day on the opening. 

My big brother (brittononpoint ) and I went out on opening today (Dad had to work). I was done first but my bro just didn't have the birds flying where he could shoot or see what the birds were (Rooster or hen? Farm equipment in the way). Yes we did both miss a couple but it was a fun day in all. Brittonpoint got it done though. 

The dogs were the ones who made it successful because without them there is no way we would have even got a shot at one. So thanks to; Buck, Cali, (My Springer's), Bo and Chester (Britt, and UGLY Griffon with a face only Brittonpoint could love.) :mrgreen:. 

It was a tough day all in all, though it seemed that there was quite a bit of shooting on the WMA down below the property we were hunting. Not a lot of birds, compared to years passed. 

Thanks for the good times Bro. 

Its going to kill me but I have to work the next 4 days and then have a family commitment on Saturday so that only leaves Friday to hunt this week. -O,-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd like to get a look at beautiful Chester. His mom is hideous, but she pointed four pheasants and about a dozen turkeys today, so...I guess I'll keep her. ;-)


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Britt took pictures so maybe he will post some of that ugly dog. With that being said he has a good temperament and did good. Just really ugly.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Birddogger I will text you some pictures


----------

